# how to make leftover cornbread taste good?



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, I have a problem.







: I don't like leftover cornbread. The reason I love cornbread in the first place is because it is crispy outside, steamy inside. When it is reheated in the microwave, it is just this soft bread that kind of makes me gag.

Would reheating it in the oven or toaster oven do the trick, or does leftover cornbread just never taste as good as fresh?

Or is it my recipe... I use my mom's, which is just self-rising white cornmeal, oil, and buttermilk.

I have some leftover cornbread in my fridge right now that I am contemplating throwing out, but that seems so wasteful... please help me save it!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

Fry it in butter!
I know, not the healthiest, but very yummy!


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Add honey on top. Or reheat it in the oven to not let it get mushy or soggy.


----------



## mykidsmom3 (Jul 24, 2005)

I like to split it in half, butter each side and toast it under the broiler..still not as good as when it is freshly made but much better than heating it in the microwave!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

add sugar and milk!


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Huzzah, the toaster oven and Smart Balance butter spray did the trick! Thanks for the ideas.

Mirlee - w/ sugar and milk, and eat with a spoon like cereal? Hmmm...







:


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee*
add sugar and milk!

My dad prefers it this way. . .


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually, my dad likes to put cornbread in a glass, pour milk (in the past, buttermilk, I think) over it and "drink" it. That's not for me. :LOL


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykidsmom3*
I like to split it in half, butter each side and toast it under the broiler..still not as good as when it is freshly made but much better than heating it in the microwave!

That's what I do! Yum! Although nothing beats freshly made cornbread. It seems to dry out so fast


----------



## KimberMama (Mar 8, 2002)

We reheat leftovers and serve them with butter and real maple syrup.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

One other use I came up with is make some stuffing. When I make stuffinf the older the better, and you could make awesome stuffed pork chops with some leftover cornbread, some sauted onions, and some veggies.


----------



## katebleu (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bleurae*
Fry it in butter!
I know, not the healthiest, but very yummy!


mmmm! one of my favorites.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Cornbread stuffing!! mmmmmmmmm


----------

